# loach



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

the clown loach is gonna need a bigger tank but instead of a clown u could go with a weather loach or a yoyo loach those will be fine in a 55 gallon i believe


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

did not mean to say this it was supposed to go a forum


----------

